# Bed or no bed?



## Brittanylynnn (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello I will soon be getting a hedgehog & I've got her caged all ready to go except for one thing which is the bedding. I've looked up other people's cages for their hedgehogs & I've noticed some people use bedding & others don't. Is there a difference? What makes them happier? 
Thank you!


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

*Bedding*

Hello! 
I just use fleece liners which I made myself. The fleece is warm, absorbs fairly well, doesn't harbor mites, and is washable (and therefore reusable). I used a coupon for Joanne's Fabric store, and bought several yards of fleece on sale. I sewed several layers together, (seams inside and away from hedgie toes) and switch them out once or twice a week as needed. Then I just wash them with non-scented natural detergent and re-use!
If you don't want to sew layers together, you can just lay a few pieces on top of each other. I also have a dig box full of fleece strips, and extra fleece in the hide for her to snuggle during the day.

I like the fleece because in my C&C cage, I think the coroplast bottom would be too cool and uncomfortable for my Hazel.

Best of luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## Jojo Pasqual (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi can Critter Care natural bedding be used for hedgehogs? For now i am using Chipsi Classic but thought of changing it to Critter Care. Any thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## Maia0505 (Mar 5, 2017)

This looks fine-as long as there aren't any chips in there. It shouldn't be dusty either.


----------



## Jojo Pasqual (Mar 10, 2017)

So what is the best bedding for a hedgehog? Chipsi classic? Pellets? Cloths? Well currently im using chipsi classic but i have read that wood shavings are not good. However my concern for pellets is that it would not soak up the pee and for cloths, im afraid she might get stuck to it. Help huhu


----------

